# Green Gables MiniNubian's show wins in MDGA's V-Show...



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I was THRILLED when the results from MDGA's V-show came in. My goats did very well and I was very pleased with them. We had 16 of our goats in the show. We got GCH Sr. Doe, BUB, GCH buck, RsCH Jr. buck, RsCH Sr. Doe, RsCH Jr. Doe, Best Doe in Show(!), and Best Udder in Show! Here is what each of our goats took:

Adult does:
Misty - 1st place aged doe, GCH MiniNubian Sr. doe and BEST DOE IN SHOW!!!
Molly - 1st place 3 yr old, Best Udder of Breed and BEST UDDER IN SHOW!!!
Zephyr - 1st place 2 yr old, RsCH MiniNubian Sr. doe.
Windy - 1st place 4 yr old (only doe in her class, but the judge really liked her)
Arthur - 2nd place aged doe
Raisin - 2nd place 3 yr old
Ivory - 3rd place 3 yr old

Doelings:
Grace - 1st place Sr. Yearling and RsCH Jr. doe
Trillium - 1st place Intermediate kid
Summer - 1st place Jr. kid
Sapphire - 2nd place intermediate kid (right behind Trillium)
Emma - 2nd place Sr. Yearling (right behind Grace)
Lucy - 3rd place Sr. Yearling (right behind Emma)

Bucks:
Grant - 1st place 3 yr olds and GCH MiniNubian buck
Splash (now owned by Millie) - 1st place Jr buckling and RsCH MiniNubian buck
Star - 2nd place 3 yr olds (placed right behind Grant)

In addition to this, there were several other animals in the show who were either bred by me or came from animals from my herd: Twinkle (owned by Tami Masho) who took 1st in her class of 6 dry does, Lyn (owned by Kyra Bronson) who took 3rd in her class, Reuben (owned and bred by Linda Finn but his sire and dam are from my herd) who took 1st in his class, Arthur/Beric (buckling owned by Tami Masho) who took 2nd in his class placing behind Reuben.

All in all I'm very pleased with how my goats did. It is really encouraging to hear from someone else that your goats are as nice as you hope they are. Sometimes I spent so much time critiquing them, I think they are worse than they really are, so it's nice to have objective, unbiased input on them. I really appreciate the judge's work in placing all the goats. We had a really good turn out with a total of 91 goats. I was really happy with this being the first v-show that we have done.

If you'd like, you can see the details of the placings and read the judges comments on the v-show website at http://goatshow.50webs.com/

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Eliya!! That is great, I bet you are really excited! Very neat!  Congrats!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Bethany! Yes, I was and am VERY excited and happy about all their placings.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

wow...excellent placings, you must be so proud of them ! Good thing you didn't need to "travel" with that many goaties :wink:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Beautiful animals!! Congrats on the wins!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats Eliya!!!!! Were there many goats shown in that show?


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

We had a really good turnout for how much advertising we did. We had a total of 91 goats with 44 adult does, 32 doelings and 15 bucks.


----------

